# Did L4.01 improve your 622? (Take 2)



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

*I fogot to allow for multiple choice.. So if you already voted, please vote again*

We have had L4.01 for a few days so I Figured It is time for the poll. Same poll as before so be sure to pipe in. If you feel you have not had time to fully assess L4.01, please take your time and vote when you feel comfortable with your opinion of L4.01. I know a lot of people have not gotten L4.01, just vote when you have received the update and you have formed an opinion.

This poll actually is two polls in one.

Poll 1 (How is your 622 behaving after getting L4.01?)
Pick one of the First three choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

Poll 2 (How is your 622 behaving compared to previous version?)
Pick one of the 2nd group of choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

Couple of Tips:
Be sure to vote in all both polls if applicable. If you vote problem ridden, feel free to indicate why you voted that way (Remember we are in the support forum ). Same goes with why you voted it was a step back.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had to vote for "minor issues" since I have seen one new issue (reported and posted in the thread) plus a couple of other minor things that I had previously. I have not seen any major issues though, and nothing that I can't work around.

Have to say it works better than previous because it definately fixed one major bug I had seen with the old software and added some new features to play with.

All-in-all its a good thing.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I didn't vote yet because I'm waiting a little while before I leave an opinion. So far, the only major improvement after waiting since September (IMHO) is the side-by-side PIP.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

I haven't noticed any problems with L4.01, so I said it was the same. I didn't vote in the top section because I don't think the issues my 622 is having have anything to do with L4.01 & don't really fit the choices.

I've thought for some time that the hard drive has bad sectors as some recordings won't play. At first it was just one, now it has happened on a few others, mostly short 5-10 minute recordings. I just haven't gotten around to calling to see about getting it replaced. But now it is stuttering in fast forward, all speeds, but playback is fine.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

I still have yet to receive 4.01... hmmmm


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

:grin: darn!!!!

THE L4.01 gave me a better hd picture no sync isuse and a rock solid 622 

I HAVE NOTTING TO COMPLAIN ABOUT DARN!!!


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Need a choice for fixed some bugs but created others.

S~


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well the question then becomes.. In your eyes... Is L4.01 a step forward or back. If it fixes more than it breaks and depending on the severity of what it fixes and break, you can come to the conclusion if it was a step forward, back or sideways.. 

Well that is how I see it.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

LEts see my lost locks are now in the 40s each day in clear weather. My satellite strength meter is always defaulting to 105 , which I do not have and I think that is causing the lost locks. I am having recordings cutting off now due to lost sat signal on clear days. 

My audio is now significantly lower on my hd mpeg 4 locals than before,requiring me to turn it all the way up to hear it on the a/v receiver. Then of course if I forget and turn it to a sd channel I get a BLARING sound coming from the speakers. 


The hd channel map downs are nice , but the don't work with search features if you lock out the higher hd channel number . Which means your guide is now littered with duplicate channels instead of in place of channels. 

Dish comm doesn't work, no matter what I do. The hdmi reset is nice for my bedroom tv but I have to reset it just about every day to get it to work. Each day the tv will lose the hdmi port or the receiver loses it when it does its download daily. 

I like that it has some new features but the bugs are now effecting my recordings Sometimes it will stop in the middle and say sat signal loss and cut off. My switch checks are crazy when I do them , which I am prompted to do at various times. Sometimes I get a lnb not in the matrix and then their is the lnb is drifting ? IT is not working correctly and before the software update I had none of these problems. But I guess the pip feature is nice . 

Somehow I don't understand how this software was worked on for 4 months and it still has major bugs in it.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Haven't had a chance to run it through paces. The new things are fine, nothing super great (although I like the PIP sticky pause). We'll see on the bugs and other issues. Those tend to appear over time as one starts to record lots of stuff at the same time etc...


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

- Improved EPG
- Improved digital audio on NGCHD
- Improved OTA signal sensitivity
- Sticky Pause (loved this on the 721, didn't have it on the 942)
- Side by Side PIP (POP)
- Scanning for OTA channels doesn't require a reboot
- Accessing Dish Home doesn't cause a lock-up / reboot
- HDMI diagnostic tool

This update has been good for me!


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone know why I have not received L4.01 upgrade yet ??????????


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

fmcomputer said:


> Anyone know why I have not received L4.01 upgrade yet ??????????


Because E* has not sent it out to all receivers yet. It looks like they are updating the remaining receivers on Thursday.


----------



## teacher1066 (Mar 27, 2007)

*I've lost audio with all HD using the HDMI connection. 
*The optical connection feeds audio which is about 15db below the SD signal
making for some very disturbing increases while switching.
*Programs previously recorded are played back with a strange (not Dolby Digital) matrix. 
The Tech Support line didn't have a clue about what was going on. I called twice, got disconnected once and the second tech simply wanted to switch out the receiver. An email brought no response. Give me the last software revision. Wouldn't you think that they would have a large country-wide Beta group testing these revisions BEFORE they downloaded them to the populus.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

We were the beta testers . NOw they are going to unleash it on the unknowing public. I can just hear my dad now: " What the is wrong with this new hd receiver you got me last week? It is all screwed up."

Today I went to my bedroom 622 and it had lost the lock on the sat signal . I ran the check switch and it said it was not locked on anything but 119 and xs on the other switches 110/129/61.5. I ran it again and it said the right thing. I then did a system info check and it went crazy again . I finally removed all cables from the sat ports and cleared the matrix out and re ran it with all NEW cables, seperator and even the diplexor. Ran it again it was saying everything was fine with all systems go on 110/119/129/61.5 . I checked several times today and it looks like it fixed that problem, for now. 

I had to do the same thing on my living room dvr when I got the 401 update. IT is still having problems with the satellites not showing what it is supposed to when you check a transponder. IT defaults to 105 , which I do not have. I am still having lost locks in the 40s range on both tuners on the living room dvr and 25 or more on both tuners in the bedroom. 

THis is a definate bug that will cause havoc with people that don't know how to do these fixes on switch matrixs. They will be doing rmas on their receivers left and right to get new ones because of these kind of problems.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

So far, I'm a pretty happy camper. No major issue, like new features, and most audio problems seem to be fixed.

John


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

This release fixed my OTA breakup problem with my local NBC station.

I like the new features.

And I am not having any of the problems being mentioned with loss of signal, etc.

I would say this release very much improved my 622.

Would these other problems be related to differences in the actual hardware revisions of the 622?


----------



## Will Munshower (Mar 4, 2007)

I only had to deal with L3.66 for two weeks. However, in that short time, I was pretty unhappy about the stability of the software. I had frequent locks, especially since I was doing a lot of experimenting with my OTA channels (EPG data issues). Now, with the addition of the added features, plus the fixes put into place, I am very pleased with this release. It also solved my number one problem (OTA EPG data on one network). 

I say L4.01 is definitely a step up...Will


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

i wish there was a "fixed some problems, but added others" selection

what i like:
- there seems to be less pixelation on hd channels
- there seem to be fewer audio dropouts

what i dont like (thats new):
- ive had 2 lockups in the past hour (switching between the sat fox feed and the ota fox feed)
- it seems that sometimes when i change a channel - it takes a long while - i notice it most when im changing to 120 (the history channel) - i just counted and it took 12 FULL seconds to change the channel - thats 12 seconds of pure black and no audio whatsoever - this seems to happen pretty frequently....

im assuming that once 402 rolls out - it should take care of these issues (as 366 didnt have them) - but maybe im wrong about that...

EDIT - i just remembered - yesterday i got the "problem - check switch" (something like that) error and had to do a reset - and today after one of the lock-ups, it couldn't find the programming information, so i had to reset it again

EDIT v. 2 - i also have the problem a few others noted about skipping ahead and back - a couple of times ive paused live tv while i went to the bathroom, answered a call, made a sandwich, etc - and when i came back i attempted to skip past the commercials but the little booger shot straight back to live tv - i was able to rewind back to the intended spot, however, its an annoyance that two "ff" clicks occasionally mean "live tv"


----------



## salemtubes (Dec 20, 2006)

JSIsabella, were your breakup problems on WFMJ, channel 21, Youngstown? Channel 21 has been breaking up for me since I upgraded to the 622 in January. I'm less than 20 miles from their transmitter. I have not received L4.01, yet.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

well - scratch the part about my hd broadcasts not pixellating as much - although the problem seems contained to recorded events (unfortunately for me, i time shift pretty much every single show i watch)...


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

So far so good, I really like the new HD logos on the guide, I also "LOVE" the side by side PIP. I wish they also would have moved small PIP window lower and to the right, It seams to be on the way allot. The larger PIP is useless. it would prefer to have a right/bottom, left/bottom and side by side PIP options 

I only noticed a couple of things. Some of the added HD channels take a while to come on after you change into the channel. Also I lost OTA reception on a channel while I was watching a recorder show and switching to another recorded OTA show. I selected to start from the beginning while it was recording. This is the first time in many months that I loose OTA reception. on a very clear day. This only happened once so far.

Overall I am pretty happy with the 622 and the updates.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

Salemtubes:

Yes it was WFMJ (021-1) and WBCB (021-2) in Youngstown, OH. They were working fine until just before Christmas. Even though I was getting a signal strength of 98, the picture would breakup and then the 622 would put up a message that the signal was lost. 

After the download of ver 4.01, those problems are gone.

WKBN, WYTV, and WNEO worked before, and work now. 

Now if the FOX station WYFX would ever begin to broadcast in HD, everything would be great! And BTW, the engineer at WKBN/WYFX told me not to look for FOX in HD until 2009...............

Jim


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I have had several issue and had to reboot, where that had not happened for months under 3.6x.

Today in PIP only the right side showed video and played audio. There left side, which should be the active side was blank and no audio and I couldn't swap PIP. Did a cold reboot and things seem just okay now, but extra time between channel changing especially between HD channels.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

Last night I lost portions of Lost then the 622 started a new recording of the show but I did lose about 22 minutes . My recording of Medium (same time in HD OTA) was fine. The 622 said I needed to do a check switch, that I did, and when I went to bed I was having problems (Signal loss). This morning all seemed fine, so I just hope it got it out of it's system!


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I've been holding off saying anything for a couple of reasons, but I figured I'd get something up.

First of all, I got 4.01 on one of my two 622s, but not the other. So I can only report on that one. I guess I'll be back after I get in on the other.

We haven't done any testing or anything like that. We've found that we didn't have any problems before and we don't now. Our timers have been firing correctly and all seems to be well. We do like the HD map downs and the HD labelling in the guide. I have only turned on the split screen PiP once. It worked fine, but I haven't really played with it.

So I guess we're kind of middle of the road. We like the new features that we have used and haven't had any problems. Now I wait for the other 622 to be upgraded to see what happens with it.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I've been out of town and just got back yesterday (3/29/07). I set the 622 for 23 events and they all recorded (although I haven't watched all of them). I have noticed a couple of things and wonder if anyone else has noticed them as well.

1) The PIP when one of the stations is a digital local station appears on the split screen smaller than the other satellite station.

2) I got the black screen of death last night where there was no picture but a lot of screeching that others have mentioned on these forums. I have never gotten this prior to the 4.01 update and hope I won't get it again. I did a front panel re-boot and everything seemed fine after that. I was watching one of my recorded events when this happened. I did not report this to E* because it had not happened prior to sending my report in before I left town.


----------



## Rickroeder (Oct 17, 2003)

Everything OK except having to do a power button hold down reset every morning to get a picture. Had to do it for about the last 8 days.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

After about a week of usage, I would say NO, 4.01 did NOT improve my 622. I have had OTA issues at time, SAT issues at times and a handful of lockups and reboots. All of which hadn't happened with 3.6x in months.


----------



## teacher1066 (Mar 27, 2007)

My HDMI audio is back--but now the levels between HD and SD are off by 25 Db. Also, now there is an intermittment half-second loss of audio about 5 times an hour. It is disturbing to say the least. Dolby Digital is decoded differently between the optical and HDMI connections. Each day brings some new surprises.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Now that I have used the new version for a week, I am mostly happy with the nwe features. I did however noticed 2 things that are not working as well as the prior version.

1) Changing to some of the HD channels takes 7 seconds before the image and sound appear..... that is pretty bad

2) The fast forward and rewind features are very choppy.....I used to be able to what a soccer game on FF x4 and still be able to see what happened. Now it jumps instead of a smooth FF.


----------



## softwiz (May 12, 2005)

The biggest problem I have with L401 is my second dish tuner is toast. I get a black screen with audio. If I reset it, the second tuner will work for maybe 10 minutes and then lockup where I get a black screen and audio. This is in single or DUAL mode.

My wife uses the second tuner on her TV upstairs and I'm catching holy hell about this.

I called Dish and the guy told me this is a known problem with L401 and that L402 will fix it and should spool tonight.

It better!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

softwiz.. Doubt L4.02 will spool tonight. Very rare it spools on Friday...


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

softwiz said:


> The biggest problem I have with L401 is my second dish tuner is toast. I get a black screen with audio. If I reset it, the second tuner will work for maybe 10 minutes and then lockup where I get a black screen and audio. This is in single or DUAL mode.
> 
> My wife uses the second tuner on her TV upstairs and I'm catching holy hell about this.
> 
> ...


 Here is what I did to fix my second tuner lost problems. Note: I was using a diplexor on my single coax into my house and so when I replaced the cables I only replaced the short ones from the diplexor sat side and the short cables from the ddp seperator to the sat ports on the receiver.

1.Replace all sat cables to the receiver with new ones. 
2.Replace all diplexors or dishpro plus seperators with new ones.
3.Run a check switch without the cables connected to clear the switch matrix. 
4.Rerun the check switch with ALL new cables, switches, etc reconnected. 
5.Let it down load the guide.

***IF you really want to be sure , unplug and replug in the receiver to make sure it is reset or rebooted.

This cleared up my problem with the lost second tuner, lnb drift issues, and the check switch errror messages on BOTH of my receivers that had these problems after L4.01 downloaded.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

My 622 has been pretty stable from the beginning. Upgraded last June. Did have some problems with audio dropouts. 4.01 was definitely an improvement. Still get an occasional audio dropout but much less frequent. OTA channel signal strength better and OTA PQ much better. All and all I'm happy with it.


----------

